# Camera suggestion



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking to get a new camera for taking shrimp pictures, right now I'm thinking Sony Nex7 + a macro, is this a good choice for my need? Which lens do you suggest? Also, for my purpose, should I just go with Nex 5 instead and spend the money on a better macro?

I have 5 other digital cameras, and at least 5 other SLRs (10 to 40 yrs old), so this new one is mainly for shrimp pics and may take with me in family trips to replace the bulkier Sony F828, I do have a pretty good smaller PnSs (a Cannon, can't remember the model, it was almost $400 when I bought it 2 yrs ago).


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I was looking at mirrorless setups not long ago. They are nice and from what I found, I'd probably go with the NEX-7. The biggest thing that kept me from getting one though is that the auto focus isn't nearly as fast or precise as a DSLR, as you'd probably imagine. So...because of that, I probably won't be going mirrorless until someone comes out with something that has DSLR focusing abilities. Pricewise, you could probably pick up an entry level Nikon or Canon DSLR for the same or less than you'd spend on the NEX-7. My sister just got a Canon T3 for less than $500 with a lens, not sure the size. The T3 is a nice little camera. Nikon has several in the same class as well. Add a macro lens and you're still probably at about the same price point as a new NEX-7 and that's without a macro lens for the Sony.


----------

